# carter vs truball rotating heads



## JDES900X (May 22, 2002)

*CARTER IS THE ELVIS PRESLEY OF RELEASES*

Basically, when you have a rope on the release, or a string loop, the string will allow for the twisting of the hand the same way a rotating head will. Carter makes a fine release and it seems like they just keep getting better. The other guys always follow suit. Carter's new Solution 3 is absolutely the finest release I have ever shot. I still can't get over just how good it is. If you get a chance to try one, you won't be disappointed. It really can do it all, back tension or thumb trigger, with a separate tension and travel adjustment.


----------



## stodrette (Jun 19, 2002)

If you are using a loop of the right material then it does not matter. Some loop material is too stiff and it would affect it. While I am partial to Truball releases I will say that the Solution 3 was an awesome release.

Jeff


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

thanks for your response guys

with that said, your string loop will allow for the twisting, I wonder if there is a min recommended length for your string loop when using a carter to insure you dont have to much twist.

Mine is 1/2", the shortest I can get it. I do this because I hate to lose extra length for my hunting setup.


----------



## stodr (Sep 4, 2002)

with a 1/2" loop it would be hard not to twist it a little with the carter but Jim can answer better on that, and a 1/2' might not be enough room to get the talon head of a Truball through cleanly during a release, depends on the nock. It also depends on how much you twist the release. Just remember loops only came out about 8 years ago and they shoot great with that little twist before that. Shoot the one that fits your hand the best and you are most comfortable with.


----------



## JDES900X (May 22, 2002)

stodr,
You may not know this, but string loops have been used in the Albany, NY area for over thirty years. Tom Lemme at Lemme's Archery and Bob Shutter were the first to do it. They have always been popular around here among hunters.


----------



## stodr (Sep 4, 2002)

Sorry Jim I don't know the history that well. That is just when I first saw them on a string anyway.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

JimmyD, been in the central WI area at least 28yrs as well ! I don't think Stodr is old enough to remember that far back though  !

I think a 1/2" loop is fine, shouldn't put too much torque on the bowtring unless maybe if you are anchoring w/ a completely vertical hand position alongside your face. I've seen even shorter than 1/2" being used w/o problems but I think you need to stick to a lot less angle at anchor in those cases. Going too short and really twisting the hand at anchor could tend to do funny things (binds the release gate so the release will not fire until you start to let down).

>>------->


----------



## TheGuide (Jan 20, 2003)

I have been looking into shooting a release, reading about TruBall they claim that you do not need a loop with the tapered calipers, just use on the string and it will not pinch or cause serving damage like the older kinds did. What do you guys think about that and what is the benefits of a loop?


----------

